# 14 inch vogue tyre's



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

195/60/14 brand new 14" vogue tyre's $550/obo


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

any picturas on these


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16786742
> *any picturas on these
> *


pic I found


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i want 14's now


----------



## dougefresh81 (Jan 11, 2010)

how much shipped to iowa 50320


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

$550 shipped to so.cali 92316 ?????? let me know.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

sold :biggrin:


----------



## Diarra31 (Apr 7, 2020)

vouges17 said:


> 195/60/14 brand new 14" vogue tyre's $550/obo


Where are you located


----------



## swisherwendall (May 25, 2021)

vouges17 said:


> 195/60/14 brand new 14" vogue tyre's $550/obo


I'll like to buy


----------



## swisherwendall (May 25, 2021)

vouges17 said:


> pic I found


I would like to buy


----------



## Big MIGGO (Jan 1, 2022)

vouges17 said:


> 195/60/14 brand new 14" vogue tyre's $550/obo


Still available?


----------

